# Ashes, all OOC



## mips42 (Jul 15, 2014)

Background[sblock]The Past
 It's been 1000 years since the collapse of Amric, the great empire. theirs was a time of prosperity, enlightenment and equality for most. Sadly, as such thing often are, it was also a time of crime, greed and corruption. The great empire spanned nearly the entire continent and had lasted for hundreds of years. It died in a few, short days in violence and fire. The legends say that the flames in some areas reached thousands of feet into the air, lighting the night sky, and the heat could be felt for miles in any direction.
Once the fires burnt out, there followed years of struggling just to survive as the smoke and ash nearly blotted out the sun. It was during this time that the creatures of legend returned. Goblins, orcs, and other even more evil creatures came from wherever they'd been hiding and nearly wiped out the more goodly races. Good was on the brink of extinction. But they survived by banding together. Humans, Elves, Dwarves and Halflings, along with other goodly races, banded together in ways that they had never had to before in small city states, viciously defended from the encroaching hoards.
Gradually they fought back the monsters and established small duchies, principalities and feifdoms emerged from the city-states of the past, ruled by the whoever could hold power.
The Present
The Dukedom of Gravos, ruled by Grieve Declan, is a medium sized dukedom located on the east coast of the continent. It is a somewhat vibrant state, having access to minor mineral deposits, logging, farming, and several seaports, the major of which is Ertham. Lately, though, Gravos has been in tense negotiations with their western neighbors, Pienn, over mineral rights in the central Palach mountains. There's even been talk that, if an accord cannot be reached, Gravos may wage war on Pienn and attempt to annex them by force.
As if that weren't enough, there have been recent reports that monstrous forces, Goblins, orcs, Kobolds and more, have been seen in force in the wilder parts of the duchy, prompting many to urge Grieve to break off negotiations with Pienn and focus, instead, on the monster problem.[/sblock]_

A runner has arrived in town, proclaiming that the port town of Crown Point has been attacked by monstrous forces.
 The local Baron, Greive Declan, has asked all citizens to give what they can to support the relief efforts. Wagons of supplies will be leaving as soon as possible. The Baron has also asked that any able-bodied citizens who are able to go and help rebuild leave as soon as possible. Will you answer the call?_

A beginning adventure for 4-5 1st level characters in a home-brew world.
Rule set: D&D 5e Basic (plus anything that is in the Starter set that's NOT in Basic)

What I expect:
[sblock]
 Simply this: have fun and don't be a d!ck. Play your character as they would appear to others but know that if your character is a a$$hat, they'll likely be treated like one.
[/sblock]
What you should expect:
[sblock]
 I will do all that I can to make sure everyone has fun and promote a positive gaming experience. I will try my best to be fair and honest with my dice rolls (allowing for GM Fiat, of course), play NPC's true to their natures and follow my own imperative to not be a d!ck.
[/sblock]
How I like to play:
[sblock]
 I'm not gonna lie to ya, Marge, I like a good story. This will likely involve exposition, plots, counter plots, intrigue and forcing players to ferret out the details. It WON'T be handed to you and I will try my hardest NOT to put you on tracks.
[/sblock]
The Game:
[sblock]
 Play by post here on EN World. At least to start with, I will allow you to roll your own dice (as long as I do not suspect a cheat) in whatever manner you choose; be it actual physical dice, a dice app or a dice rolling website.
 Roleplay. use colored text if you want or put your characters' speech in quotes. If I am unsure if you said it or not, you said it.
 You are in charge of managing your own characters' AC, HP and other management chores (see the point about dice).
 How often? As often as we can. If that means a "turn" a week, fine. If that means two or three a day, okay.
Hot buttons:
 - Resting and healing: If you have and use second wind during combat, you must COMPLETE a short rest of 1hr before you can use it again, in combat or not.
- Improvised actions: Please do! I will do my best to make game-mechanics decisions that make sense, let you know the risks involved and then ask if you want to proceed.
 Anything else, ask.
[/sblock]
Character creation:
[sblock]
 You can use one of the starter set pre-gens (remove adventure specific quests) or create your own character. If you decide to create your own, you can use 4d6 drop low, point buy or the array listed in the basic rules. Any background is fair game. Feel free to mix and match Traits, Ideals, Bonds and Flaws as desired to create the character you want. See the note under What I expect.
[/sblock]


----------



## dream66_ (Jul 31, 2014)

So is this still recruiting?


----------



## mips42 (Jul 31, 2014)

As you are the first to reply, yes. I am still hoping to get enough players to run this.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi mips42,

I would like to join your adventure. But I'm pretty new to D&D 5th edition so I'm hoping to learn as I go.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 1, 2014)

Luckily, we are all new to 5e, at least in it's finished form.

I wonder if a lot of people are waiting on PHB before play by posting 5e.   

I have to admit that I'm feeling sad about playing a class from basic when in just a week (likely before the play by post gets started) I could roll a druid.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2014)

I would like to play 5E. I would also like to roll 4d6 without re-arrangement.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2014)

Str [roll0] Dex [roll1] Con [roll2] Int [roll3] Wis [roll4] Cha [roll5]

And for race too: [roll6]

Edit: Jesus Christ, this is the second time the roller as given me truly abysmal rolls.

Edit 2: I guess that would make me a human with Str 11 Dex 10 Con 10 Int 13 Wis 7 Cha 9. Basically an apprentice mage.

Edit 3: Sage background, Fire Bolt, Mage Hand, and Prestidigitation for cantrips. Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Identify, Mage Armour, Magic Missile, and Shield for spells.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 1, 2014)

As was previously stated, we're all new to 5e. I've only played it once and have not DM'd it before, so it's all good. if you've not yet, I recommend downloading and reading the Basic rules.
 So, it looks like we've got 3 interested, Dream66, PierceSG and Kaodi. Great!
Kaodi, looks good. Come up with some details for your background. Where or for whom were you a sage? How did your power manifest? Why did you leave? What are you hoping to find at Crown Point?

Fair disclosure: I don't claim this is a great adventure as I've cobbled it together from what we know (from the starter set) and some 'creative speculation'. You'll likely encounter creatures not found in the Starter Set. If nothing else, you'll have a chance to try out 5e and see if you like it.
 I'd like to get one more before launch.
 This thread will become the OOC / rogues' gallery.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok,   I don't promise to stick with these but lets just see what random roll gets me.....

Roll(4d6)+0:
5,5,5,4,+0
Total:19

Roll(4d6)+0:
5,1,6,2,+0
Total:14

Roll(4d6)+0:
5,1,1,2,+0
Total:9

Roll(4d6)+0:
3,5,5,5,+0
Total:18

Roll(4d6)+0:
4,6,4,1,+0
Total:15

Roll(4d6)+0:
3,6,3,5,+0
Total:17

Str: 14  Dex: 14 Con: 15  Int: 8  Wis: 13 Cha: 15

Race: (1d9) 8

Wow... um half orc heavy, great fighter


----------



## mips42 (Aug 1, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Ok,   I don't promise to stick with these but lets just see what random roll gets me.....
> 
> Roll(4d6)+0:
> 5,5,5,4,+0
> ...




Good rolls. No half-orc though. Maybe a human or a dwarf?


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 1, 2014)

Are we sticking to only rolls or I can still go for point buy?


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 1, 2014)

*Bree Windrivver*

_Female Human(Illuskan) Soldier Fighter 1_
5'10" 152 lbs.;   Hair: Red; Eyes: Green
*AL:* NG; *Lang:* Common, Dwarven
*Personality:* I can stare down a hell hound without flinching.
*Ideal:* Nation. My city, nation, or people are all that matter. (Gravos)
*Bond:* Someone saved my life on the battlefield. To this day, I will never leave a friend behind.
*Flaw:* I’d rather eat my armor than admit when I’m wrong.

*Str(S):* 15(+2) *Dex:* 15(+2) *Con(S):* 16(+3) *Int:* 9(-1) *Wis:* 14(+2) *Cha:* 16(+3)
*Size:* M; *Speed:* 30; *AC:* 17; *Init:* +2; *HP:* 13/13; *Hit Dice:* 1d10; * Passive Wisdom:* 12;

*Attacks:* _Melee:_ +4 longsword (1d8 slashing, 1d10 Versatile)  _Ranged:_ +4 light crossbow (1d8 peircing, range 80/320, ammunition, loading, two-handed)

*Proficiency(+2):* All Armor and Shields, Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons, dice, vehicles (land)

*Skills:* Acrobatics, Athletics, Intimidation, Survival

*Fighter Features:* 
_Fighting Style: Protection:_ When a creature Bree can see attacks a target within 5 ft of Bree other than her, she can use her reaction to impose disadvantage on the attack roll. She must be wielding a shield.
_Second Wind_ Once per short rest, Bree may regain 1d10+1 hp as a bonus action.

*Background Feature:*
_Military Rank_ Bree may invoke her rank to exert influence over other soldiers and requisition simple equipment or horses for temporary use.  She can also usually gain access to friendly military encampments and fortresses where your rank is recognized.

*Equipment:*
chain shirt
longsword
shield
light crossbow and 20 bolts
backpack

crowbar
hammer
10 pitons
10 torches
a tinderbox
10 days of rations
trophy (torn goblin banner)
bone dice
a small packet filled with pink dust
strapped to outside of backpack; 

waterskin
50ft of hempen rope
insignia of rank
common clothes
belt pouch, 10gp

Bree loves the dukedom of her birth, so much she signed up for the military as soon as she was old enough, fought a brutal campaign against goblin hordes in the north.   When Crown point comes under attack, she rushes to assist.


I think point buy is still allowed, I just rolled to see what I would get and and despite planning on playing a cleric I kept this.   Bree here's a badass.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pierce, you can roll, use point buy or use the array 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8. Whatever you like.

Dream66: looks good. In the brief blurb at the end are you stating that she was in the ranks of Gravos' military? (that's fine, I just want to make sure I understood)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys need some healing (with a bit of lock picking)!

Heron Dawnwater, High Elf Life Cleric 1. 
Background: Criminal

Stats (rolled here)

Str 9 (-1)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 12 (+1)

Hit Points: 9
AC: 17

Elf things: Darkvision, Fey Ancestry, Trance, Elf Weapons

Cleric Things: Wis and Cha saves; cleric weapons and armour, heavy armour; disciple of life (+2+level hps. on healing.)

Criminal things: Criminal contact

Languages: Common, Elvish, Goblin

Skills: Perception, Insight, History, Deception, Stealth
Tools: Thieves' tools, Dragonchess set

Wizard Cantrip: Mage hand.

Cleric Cantrips (3): Sacred flame, spare the dying, guidance. 

Cleric Spells: 2x level 1 (save DC 13; attack +5)
Prepared: (4) Bless, Cure wounds, Healing Word, Guided Bolt, Sanctuary, Command

More rolls: 
Criminal specialty: (7) Pickpocket
Personality: (3) always note where valuables are or may be hidden
Ideal: (5) I'm loyal to my friends.
Bond: (5) I'm guilty of a terrible crime, looking for forgiveness.
Flaw: (6) Someone is in prison because of me.  I'm okay with that.

Chain Shirt*, Shield, Holy Symbol
shortsword*, thieves' tools*
Priests' pack 
crowbar, dark common clothes with a hood, belt pouch with 13gp
bedroll, dragonchess set 
Trinket: a tiny cage with no door

*swapped for chain mail; swapped for war hammer; swapped for light crossbow

Description:
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 125
Skin Copper, Eyes Black, Gold Hair trimmed to about an inch


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Dream66: looks good. In the brief blurb at the end are you stating that she was in the ranks of Gravos' military? (that's fine, I just want to make sure I understood)




Yes, that was the plan.

Kobold Stew: thank you, healing will be useful when I stand up there and let things beat on me.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 2, 2014)

Liam Lostword, male human wizard 1/sage (wizard's apprentice)
Str 11 Dex 10 Con 10 Int 13 Wis 7 Cha 9
skills: arcana, history, investigation, medicine
languages: common, elven, dwarven, gnomish
features: spellcasting, arcane recovery, reseracher
cantrips: fire bolt, mage hand, prestidigitation
1st level spells: comprehend languages, detect magic, identify, mage armour, magic missile, shield
equipment: dagger, component pouch, explorer's pack, spellbook, a bottle of ink, a quill, a small knife, a letter from a dead colleague posing a question Liam is unable to answer, common clothes, belt pouch w/ 10 gp

Liam might not have been the _worst_ apprentice his master ever had, but his name was officially entered into contention. His intellect might be above average amongst the common folk but combined with his complete lack of common sense he was never, in the eyes of wizardly adepts, going to amount to anything. After a memorable accident in which a misplaced firebolt detonated an experiment and nearly burned the lab down, the young apprentice was relegated to searching musty old tomes and tending injuries (some caused by him) instead. 

His master might have taken a few liberalities when he declared Liam's apprenticeship "complete" and promptly kicked him to the curb. In any case, Liam was thrust upon the world, just another bumbling wizard. However, sometime after he received a letter from a colleague of his master that sent him on the trail of a mystery that he has yet to be able to solve. The colleague, it turns out, is dead, and the trail of clues had brought him to Crown Point when  news of the unpleasantness arrived. Though not much of a fighter, Liam figures he would make a passable torchbearer for more able warriors. Those sorts of people might even come to appreciate his other skills.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm dreading the first time it's Liam's turn to have watch.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 2, 2014)

If anyone is feeling generous, please feel free to help me vet my character sheet. 

*Name*: Ashurn Greyrat
*Race*: Human
*Class*: Fighter
*Alighnment*: Chaotic Good
*Personality*: If someone is in trouble, Ashurn will always be ready to lend a hand.
*Ideal*: Freedom. Ashurn believes tyrants must not be allowed to oppress people.
*Bond*: Ashurn will always try to protect innocent people who can't protect themselves.
*Flaw*: The tyrant who rules tha land Ashurn lives in will stop at nothing to see him killed.
*Height*: 5' 5"
*Weight*: 164 lbs
*Language*: Common & Dwarvish
*Looks*: Short and lean but with a well-built body. Black hair, tanned skin with dark brown eyes. He wears a heavy looking chain mail, equipped with a greatsword in his hand, a warhammer hooked to his waist on his left and 2 handaxes hooked on his waist by the right.
*Background*: Folk Hero
*Defining Event*: Ashurn broke into a tyrant's castle and stole weapons to arm the people against the fight of a bandit raid.
*Background Feature*: Since Ashurn comes from the rank of the common folk, he fits in among them with ease. He can find a place to hide, rest or recuperate among other commoners unless he have shown himself to be a danger to them. They will shield Ashurn from the law or anyone else searching for him, though they will not risk their lives doing so.

*Hit Points*: 14/14
Second Wind: 1/1 (1d10+1 hit points)
*Strength*: 16 (+3 mod)
*Dexterity*: 10 (+0 mod)
*Constitution*: 16 (+3 mod)
*Intelligence*: 11 (+0 mod)
*Wisdom*: 10 (+0 mod)
*Charisma*: 14 (+2 mod)
*Size*: Medium
*Speed*: 30 feet
*Initiative*: +0
*Armor Class*: 16 AC
*Hit Dice*: 1d10
*Passive Wisdom*: 10
*Fighter Features*:
*Fighting Style - Great Weapon Fighting*: When you roll a 1 or 2 on a damage die for an attack you make with a melee weapon that you're wielding with two hands, you can reroll the die and must use the new roll, even if the new roll is a 1 or 2. The weapon must have the two-handed or versatile property for you to gain this benefit.
*Second Wind*: On Ashurn's turn, he can use a bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10 + his fighter's level. Once he uses this feature, he must finish a short or long rest before he can use it again.

*Skills*: Animal Handling (Background bonus), Survival (Background bonus), Atheletics, Intimidation.
*Proficiency - Armor*: All armor and shield.
*Proficiency - Weapons*: Simple weapons and martial weapons.
*Proficiency - Tools*: Smith's tools, vehicles (land)


*Melee Attack*: Greatsword, two-handed - +4 to attack rolls, 2d6+3 slashing damage
*Melee Attack*: Warhammer, versatile - +4 to attack rolls, 1d8+3 bludgeoning damage (1d10+3 bludgeoning damage if held with two hands)
*Melee Attack*: Handaxe, light - +4 to attack rolls, 1d6+3 slashing damage
*Ranged Attack*: Handaxe, light, thrown (range 20/60) - +4 to attack rolls, 1d6+3 slashing damage

*Wealth*: 10 gp
*Equipment*: Total weight/carrying capacity - 153 lbs/240 lbs (68 lbs/240 lbs without backpack)
Chain Mail, heavy: 16 AC, 55 lbs (Disadvantage on stealth)
Greatsword, two handed: 2d6 slashing, 6 lbs
Warhammer, versatile: 1d8(1d10) bludgeoning, 2 lbs
Handaxe (2), light, thrown: 1d6 slashing, range 20/60, 4 lbs (2 lbs each)
Belt pouch: contains 10 GP, 1 lb
Backpack: 5lbs
-Bedroll, tied on to the backpack on the outside: 7lbs
-Mess kit: 1lb
-Tinderbox: 1 lb
-Torches: 10 torches, 10 lbs (1 lb each)
-Ration: For 10 days, 20 lbs (2 lbs each)
-Waterskin: 5 lbs
-Hempen rope: 50 feet, tied to the side of the backpack, 10 lbs
*-*Smith's tools: 8 lbs
*-*Shovel: 5 lbs
*-*Iron pot: 10 lbs
*-*Common clothes: 3 lbs

Ashurn was born a commoner. He had once harbored the dreams of joining the army of the ruler of his land and trained since young.
But everything changed when one day news of a bandit raid came to light and the ruler chose to abandon the village Ashurn was in. The ruler even had his soldiers executed the village chief for protesting against his decision.
Ashurn, without thinking too much, sneaked into the castle's armory one night and stole as much weapons as he could, to arm the villagers against the impending raid.
In the end, Ashurn and the villagers have managed to repel the bandits.
But that was not the end, the ruler was very angry with Ashurn and send his man to attack the village. Even though Ashurn fended them off, but he knew the village would not be safe if he stayed and left in the following night.
Even then, the ruler wasn't going to let Ashurn go and had hired mercenaries and bounty hunters to go after Ashurn.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 2, 2014)

It will probably also be the last time it is Liam's turn to have watch,  . I might change that name though to a different "L" . There is a Liam in another game I am in. Lloyd Lostword would work I think. Lester would be the other alternative.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> It will probably also be the last time it is Liam's turn to have watch,  . I might change that name though to a different "L" . There is a Liam in another game I am in. Lloyd Lostword would work I think. Lester would be the other alternative.





No offense to anyone's real name but Lester does grab me for the "no common sense" guy better than Lloyd. 



I think I'll change Betha's name too,    For a tough strong girl, I don't want to be that close to Bertha


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dream66: Human female protection fighter/ member of the watch. As a member of Herons' Hollow watch, you've reached the rank  of 'Hand', which means that you commanded a group of 5 watch members, including yourself, called blades. Your commander was 'Arm' Delcourt Viken, A burly, surly  man who was extremely hard to get along with.

KoboldStew: Welcome! (and thanks for picking up Cleric. Character looks good. As a high elven cleric of Light, you would have likely been serving the Church of Seven Stones, a local group catering all of the goodly gods.

Kaodi: Human Wizard/sage. LOL. I like liam and the story.
 I am sure, by this point, your master has reported your 'achievements' to the Arcane College. Good luck with that.

Pierce: Human Greatweapon fighter. Ashurn looks good but, if my math is correct, he should have 14 hp (d10+1=11+3 con bonus=14) Not a huge difference, but every point counts, especially at 1st and 2nd level!
 The small village of Tudsbury owes it's very existence to you but some there also know that, if you return there, Townmaster Graeves would have your head or destroy the town getting it. Some quietly praise your sacrifices.

 With the addition of Stew, we've got 4, YAY! I'll create the 'in character' thread in the 'Playing the Game' section later today. As you can see, I've given all a bit more of their background to play with, feel free to accept or overrule any and all of it (this is a brand new setting so everything is open to input). Also feel free to keep expanding if you so desire. It'll give me more to play with. 
 If it's cool with all, I'm going to start the game slightly before where the Background section ends.
 Looking forward to a fun game and I hope you all are as well.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Pierce: Dwarven Greatweapon fighter. Ashurn looks good but, if my math is correct, he should have 14 hp (d10+1=11+3 con bonus=14) Not a huge difference, but every point counts, especially at 1st and 2nd level!




Ashurn's a human.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oops, sorry. I was going back and forth from descriptions. Will fix.

*Fixed*

The play thread is up.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?357682-Ashes-all


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 2, 2014)

Cheers!

And mips, no worries there. And thanks for the heads up, I've edited my HP to 14 now.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Bookkeeping question*

As I have no preference, I will ask you all :

 For the Play thread, would you prefer individual replies to posts, group replies once all have posted or some combination thereof?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> KoboldStew: Welcome! (and thanks for picking up Cleric. Character looks good. As a high elven cleric of Light, you would have likely been serving the Church of Seven Stones, a local group catering all of the goodly gods.




Glad to be here! I'm fine with the connection to the Seven Stones, but I expect that my character (criminal background, there would be uneasy relations with Anastrianna. Heron is dissolute, and has fallen into religion (hence History and not religion among skills).

On the sheet, I've swapped some of the standard equipment, but always 1-for-1, and always for equal or lesser value. If you prefer, I can total things up and buy them normally; I'm not fussed either way. Also, if you have preferences of for games being played, let me know.  I like the trio of dice-cards-chess (and chose chess to suggest life had not always been dissolute), but I know there's 3-card Ante or whatever, and I'm happy to be led one way or another.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 2, 2014)

mips42 said:


> As I have no preference, I will ask you all :
> 
> For the Play thread, would you prefer individual replies to posts, group replies once all have posted or some combination thereof?




As I say in my one, sad little blog post at the left there, anything that keeps things moving is IMO best.  I can post once a day most of the time, but not everyone can.  In any case, I think you should choose as you see fit, but with the goal of driving things forward, and not waiting for silences to be filled. We'll see what sort of pace we have, but I know, speaking for myself, whatever way helps you keep momentum going is the answer that I choose.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Glad to be here! I'm fine with the connection to the Seven Stones, but I expect that my character (criminal background, there would be uneasy relations with Anastrianna. Heron is dissolute, and has fallen into religion (hence History and not religion among skills).
> 
> On the sheet, I've swapped some of the standard equipment, but always 1-for-1, and always for equal or lesser value. If you prefer, I can total things up and buy them normally; I'm not fussed either way. Also, if you have preferences of for games being played, let me know.  I like the trio of dice-cards-chess (and chose chess to suggest life had not always been dissolute), but I know there's 3-card Ante or whatever, and I'm happy to be led one way or another.
> 
> Looking forward to it!



Your connection can be uneasy and tenuous, The Seven Stones is just the church that there is in town.
 Swapping stuff? if it fits your character, I'm good with it.
 Games? Whatever. it's flavor. Go with what feels right.



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> As I say in my one, sad little blog post at the left there, anything  that keeps things moving is IMO best.  I can post once a day most of the  time, but not everyone can.  In any case, I think you should choose as  you see fit, but with the goal of driving things forward, and not  waiting for silences to be filled. We'll see what sort of pace we have,  but I know, speaking for myself, whatever way helps you keep momentum  going is the answer that I choose. 						​




okay, one vote for 'whatever works best'.
​


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah I agree with whatever works best being the right answer.


I'm naming the members of my hand..

Roberc Starnharp [Male Halfling]
Dorna Crownshield [Female Dwarf]
Nym Amalith [Male Elf]
Miri Buckman [Human Female]


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Yeah I agree with whatever works best being the right answer.
> 
> I'm naming the members of my hand..
> 
> ...



I like the mix of race and gender.
Since you named them, do you see your 'hand' as all being fighters or do you think that there might be a mix of classes as well? Maybe Roberc is your soldier/spy while Miri is a soldier/wizard, Dorna a soldier/cleric and Nym a soldier/archer... Just thoughts.

2 votes for whatever works.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 2, 2014)

I had assumed they were all classless, or npc class or however 5e handles people that aren't heroes.

But yeah if you'd prefer them to have classes that sounds good to have difference skills.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> I had assumed they were all classless, or npc class or however 5e handles people that aren't heroes.
> 
> But yeah if you'd prefer them to have classes that sounds good to have difference skills.



Hmm... If pushed, I'd probably go with something akin to Level 2 commoner/Expert. So they're better than the average Joe but not as good as an Adventurer. I'll think about it for later.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2014)

I looked over the characters again (I'm moving them on my end so I have a off-line reference) I noticed a couple of items that I would prefer to have included here even though they aren't really critical (mostly for the sake of completeness). So, if you could kindly update your previous posts, I'd appreciate it.

 Heron -if you could please add Ht, wt, & Description, also you get cure wounds as a Cleric of Light domain spell, pick a replacement and add your Domain spells 

Liam - If you could please add Ht, Wgt, description as well as you Personality trait, Ideal, Bond, Flaw and alignment I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2014)

5'9" , 160 lbs., 22 yrs, medium brown hair, dark blue eyes, high cheekbones and pointy-ish chin, lawful neutral, horribly awkward in social situations, ideal is self-improvement (he certainly needs it), bond is to answering a certain question, flaw is overlooking obvious solutions in favour of complicated ones, wears dirty yellow robes


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Heron -if you could please add Ht, wt, & Description, also you get cure wounds as a Cleric of Light domain spell, pick a replacement and add your Domain spells




Done -- thanks for the catch on the spells (that's a lot of spells!)


----------



## mips42 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update.
Yeah, its not terrible. You should have 3 cantrips and 6 'prepared' level one spells (two domain and 4 others). Only two level one slots per day, though. (I was incorrect on the domain spells not counting, sorry for the confusion).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Yeah, its not terrible. You should have 3 cantrips and 6 'prepared' level one spells (two domain and 4 others). Only two level one slots per day, though. (I was incorrect on the domain spells not counting, sorry for the confusion).




no no -- I get that.  Still, a total of nine spells available at first level? That's a ton.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 3, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> no no -- I get that.  Still, a total of nine spells available at first level? That's a ton.



  It is quite a selection. After playing my second session as a cleric, though I was kinda wishing I had a healing cantrip or something that I could use once a day, even. I have to say, though, that Guided Bolt is awesome as is the Channel Divinityreserve Life. I was able to raise 2 fallen party members with that AND (for flavor) save the lives of FOUR commoners. That felt great.
 On the other side, I've yet to hit ANYTHING with Sacred Flame. Ah well. The dice giveth and the dice taketh away.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Completely optional*

If anyone is interested, I've started putting together a campaign wiki over on Obsidian Portal.

 Also, once we get to that point, how do you want to handle XP; As earned, at significant points, just tell you when you've gained a level or other?


----------



## Neikron (Aug 5, 2014)

On the odd chance that there is still an opportunity to get involved with this game, I thought I would post. My apologies if you're already in the swing of things.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2014)

mips42 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've started putting together a campaign wiki over on Obsidian Portal.




Can you provide a link? 



> Also, once we get to that point, how do you want to handle XP; As earned, at significant points, just tell you when you've gained a level or other?




No preference either way -- if you just want to tell us when we level up, that's fine with me.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with the Kobold dinner on both points.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

It's at:

https://ashes-all.obsidianportal.com/wikis/main-page

It's a work-in-progress. I'm not sure how to let you guys in to contribute so, if you know, let me know and I will happily do so.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 5, 2014)

mips42 said:


> It's at:
> 
> https://ashes-all.obsidianportal.com/wikis/main-page
> 
> It's a work-in-progress. I'm not sure how to let you guys in to contribute so, if you know, let me know and I will happily do so.




I favorited the campaign as moon_goddess.

If you'll invite me to the campaign I'll claim my character and clean up here post.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 5, 2014)

I concur with kobold, I will leave the decision of how to handle the XP to you.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> I favorited the campaign as moon_goddess.
> 
> If you'll invite me to the campaign I'll claim my character and clean up here post.



Done and done. I didn't really realize how much stuff I'd already created until I started cataloging it. Here I thought I was going 'setting lite'.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 5, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Done and done. I didn't really realize how much stuff I'd already created until I started cataloging it. Here I thought I was going 'setting lite'.




Well, I seem to be able to edit all the pages except for bree, some sort of permissions thing?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Well, I seem to be able to edit all the pages except for bree, some sort of permissions thing?




'twas indeed. Fixed.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 5, 2014)

Neikron said:


> On the odd chance that there is still an opportunity to get involved with this game, I thought I would post. My apologies if you're already in the swing of things.



Great apologies, I missed your post the first time. You can definitely still join. Hopefully you've read the opening post (at minimum)and perused the play thread. If you'd like to post a character I can work you in almost immediately.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 6, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Great apologies, I missed your post the first time. You can definitely still join. Hopefully you've read the opening post (at minimum)and perused the play thread. If you'd like to post a character I can work you in almost immediately.



 I have perused it, but I'll give it a more focused read now. I'll put something together sometime this evening, and let you know if I have any questions in the process. Thanks again for allowing me to play. I've never done the play by post, but am definitely looking forward to the opportunity.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2014)

Neikron said:


> I have perused it, but I'll give it a more focused read now. I'll put something together sometime this evening, and let you know if I have any questions in the process. Thanks again for allowing me to play. I've never done the play by post, but am definitely looking forward to the opportunity.




Welcome to the boards! We're just starting, but it looks like it could be a fun game!


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 6, 2014)

Neikron said:


> I have perused it, but I'll give it a more focused read now. I'll put something together sometime this evening, and let you know if I have any questions in the process. Thanks again for allowing me to play. I've never done the play by post, but am definitely looking forward to the opportunity.



Welcome to the party.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 6, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Welcome to the boards! We're just starting, but it looks like it could be a fun game!



 Definitely looks like it's going to be a lot of fun!



PierceSG said:


> Welcome to the party.



 Thanks!

Alright, so I've looked over everything, and rolled up some raw stats. I  was thinking rogue, but I'm not sure how ideal two rogues would be. Or,  perhaps that is the best/worst possible idea ever? Could make for some  interesting scenes, but I don't want to step on anyone's toes. I was  going to play a rogue out of desperation (with things as crazy as they  are now), more than inherent rogue-ness.

Let me know if anyone has an issue with that.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2014)

Play the character you want to play. Who knows where the game will go, but it's more likely to last if everyone's got the most buy-in possible.

We'll make it work! (my opinion only, obviously)


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 6, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Definitely looks like it's going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...




I think it will be fine with a rogue since we don't have a true rogue, we have a cleric with criminal skills. so you won't be stepping on toes I think.

However, if that's not what you want to play you can play anything you want.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 6, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Definitely looks like it's going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



  So, we don't have a *true* rogue, like Dream66 said, just a former criminal who's become a cleric.
 Play the character you want to play or the one that sounds the most interesting.

Also, in the interest of clarity, I've added 'OOC' to this threads' title.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 6, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> I think it will be fine with a rogue since we don't have a true rogue, we have a cleric with criminal skills. so you won't be stepping on toes I think.
> 
> However, if that's not what you want to play you can play anything you want.



 I've decided that I will play a Lightfoot Halfling Rogue. Just filling out my sheet now. Should have something done by tomorrow. It's 80% done now. Just need to fix it up tomorrow.

*Edit*: 







mips42 said:


> So, we don't have a *true* rogue, like Dream66 said, just a former criminal who's become a cleric.
> Play the character you want to play or the one that sounds the most  interesting.



 That's actually pretty interesting. I feel like my concept is going in the reverse direction, and I love that. I want to play a  rogue that only does it out of necessity. Could make an interesting  fight with his conscience.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2014)

mips42 said:


> So, we don't have a *true* rogue, like Dream66 said, just a former criminal who's become a cleric.




Heron would be offended if he heard this.



Neikron said:


> I've decided that I will play a Lightfoot Halfling Rogue.
> ... I want to play a  rogue that only does it out of necessity.




Awesome.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 6, 2014)

*CHARACTER INFORMATION
Character Name*: Penton Stubblechin
*Race:* Lightfoot Halfling
*Class*: Rogue
*Background*: Criminal
*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Age*: 46    *Height*: 3'1"    *Weight*: 46lbs    *Size*: Sm    *Speed*: 25ft
*Gender*: Male    *Skin*: Tan    *Hair*: Black    *Eyes*: Brown
*Languages*: Common, Halfling

*Personality Trait*: 
Thieving is done entirely out of necessity. It's not something he was born to do, but adapted when circumstances dictated that that it was needed.

*Ideals*: 
Preservation of life -- will not take a life in the name of anger, even if the cause may seem just. Hesitant to take one even in need. Will let others do so when possible.
*
Bonds*: Carpenter's Tools from my life before. Taken from a dead man, in order to remind him of what he had done, never to forget.

*Flaws*: 

Fear of getting caught
Further fear that I sunconciously desire to get caught for my past deeds (hesitance in dire circumstances)


*Trinket*: (random: 68) - A one-inch cube, each side painted a different colour.


*AC*: 14 (11+3)
*HP*: 8/8 (Hit Dice: 1d8+0)

*ABILITIES
*Strength:      9 (-1)
Dexterity:     16(+3) **
Constitution: 10(+0) 
Intelligence:  12(+1)
Wisdom:       10(+0)
Charisma:     15(+2) *
[*+1 from race, **+2 from race]
Initiative: +3

*CLASS FEATURES*
*Expertise*: (2x prof. in 2 skills)
*Sneak Attack*: +1d6 with advantage vs. target. No friendly within 5 feet.
*Thieves' Code*: Knowledge of thief dialect, code, and jargon.

*RACIAL TRAITS
**Lucky*: Reroll 1's on attack roll, ability roll, and saving throws. (Must keep reroll)
*Brave*: Advantage vs. Frightened Saving Throw
*Nimbleness*: Can move through larger creatures

*SKILLS*
*CLASS SKILLS*
Deception:           +6 (Cha) *
Acrobatics:           +5 (Dex)
Sleight of Hand:   +5 (Dex)
Stealth:                +7 (Dex) *
* x2 Proficiency from Expertise Class Feature

*BACKGROUND SKILLS
*Intimidation:        +4 (Cha)
Athletics:              +1 (Str)

*PROFICIENCIES
*Light Armor, Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longsword, Shortsword, Rapier, Thieves' Tools

*EQUIPMENT
**ARMOR*
*Leather Armor* (11 AC +3 (Dex))

*WEAPONS*
*Rapier*        +3 Attack, 1d8 + 3 damage, Type: Piercing
*Shortbow*   +3 Attack, 1d6 + 3 damage, Type: Piercing Ammo: 20 arrows
*Dagger*       +3 Attack, 1d4 + 3 damage, Type: Piercing (quantity: two)

*GENERAL ITEMS
*Thieves' Tools
Dragon Chess Set
Carpenter's Tools (Replaces Background Second Thieves' Tools)

Burglar's Pack:

Backpack 
Bag of 1000 Ball Bearings 
10 feet of string 
a bell 
5 candles 
a crowbar 
a hammer 
10 pitons 
hooded lantern 
2 flasks of oil 
5/days rations 
tinderbox 
waterskin 
50 feet hempen rope (attached to side) 


That should be complete, or somewhere close to it. Let me know if there is anything problematic. I wasn't sure if I should put all of my background type stuff, or keep it a secret from the other PCs.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 6, 2014)

Neikron said:


> That should be complete, or somewhere close to it. Let me know if there is anything problematic. I wasn't sure if I should put all of my background type stuff, or keep it a secret from the other PCs.



 First go-over looks good, background stuff is fine to post here (i'm sure everyone can separate PC knowledge from player Knowledge). I didn't see Personality trait, ideals, bonds, or flaws in your post. If you haven't chosen those or, for some reason,  didn't post them, please add at your convenience.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 6, 2014)

mips42 said:


> First go-over looks good, background stuff is fine to post here (i'm sure everyone can separate PC knowledge from player Knowledge). I didn't see Personality trait, ideals, bonds, or flaws in your post. If you haven't chosen those or, for some reason,  didn't post them, please add at your convenience.



 Okay, character is edited with those characteristics added near the top.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 7, 2014)

In the interest of moving things along, I fudged Bree Windrivver. I also introduced Petros and gave him a smidgen of history with Evendur and Heron's Hollow. 

Play on!


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry didn't know you were waiting on me, I was waiting to hear what Declan was saying I honestly thought your post got cut short.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oops, sorry for the confusion. I'll try to be more clear in the future.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 7, 2014)

Being new to this PbP gaming, I just wanted to see if I could get something clarified.

In a previous post of my last one, it has a 'Perception Check?' followed by the spoiler text. Is this a request to make a perception check, for example, and how is it resolved? I apologize if this is obvious. I was reading a bunch of the PbP FAQ, and I couldn't really figure the specifics. If anyone could let me know anything else I should know, that would be awesome. I'm just a little out of my depth, and would like to make sure I cover everything in future posts.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, don't worry about that. It's just something I added myself to add some content into the game. It will still depend on the GM to use it or not.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 7, 2014)

Neikron said:


> Being new to this PbP gaming, I just wanted to see if I could get something clarified.
> 
> In a previous post of my last one, it has a 'Perception Check?' followed by the spoiler text. Is this a request to make a perception check, for example, and how is it resolved? I apologize if this is obvious. I was reading a bunch of the PbP FAQ, and I couldn't really figure the specifics. If anyone could let me know anything else I should know, that would be awesome. I'm just a little out of my depth, and would like to make sure I cover everything in future posts.




Generally speaking, if it's something you would reasonably see, hear, smell or other wise know (regardless of 'passive perception') I'll just tell you, either through a NPC or description. If you want to know more than that, give me a Spoiler or sblock with what you're trying to do and I'll tell either tell you the information ( again, if it's reasonable to know) or give you a check to roll.
 Either way, please label it GM, otherwise it's entirely possible I'll miss it. like so:
GM



Spoiler



I wanna know what love is.


GM [sblock]pineapple[/sblock]


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm very sorry to do this, espeically so early in things.

But I've got some stuff going on in my life that's really serious, and could you please put bree on autopilot for a few days.  

Thank you.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 9, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> I'm very sorry to do this, espeically so early in things.
> 
> But I've got some stuff going on in my life that's really serious, and could you please put bree on autopilot for a few days.
> 
> Thank you.




 Oh dear. I most certainly can. I hope that, whatever it is, it works out in the best way it can and we'll catch you up when you get back.
 Be well and positive vibes for you and yours.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 10, 2014)

I really want to make sure all players have had a chance to respond in the 'play' thread. If you've nothing you want to add, if you could just 'nod' or something so I know you've seen it, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 11, 2014)

mips42 said:


> I really want to make sure all players have had a chance to respond in the 'play' thread. If you've nothing you want to add, if you could just 'nod' or something so I know you've seen it, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.




Sure thing.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome back Dream66.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Good job*

I set the DC on that NPC's intimidate pretty high on purpose but you guys totally rocked it and role-played the encounter well. Since I like such things, I'll give all y'all 10 xp each.
 Because I particularly liked the choices made, Penton and Lester both gain Inspiration.
* Remember:* If you have inspiration, you can expend it when you make an attack roll, saving throw, or ability check. Spending your inspiration gives you advantage on that roll.
Additionally, When another player character does something that really contributes to the story in a fun and interesting way, you can give up your inspiration to give that character inspiration."


----------



## mips42 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bringin this here. I am happy to roll anything you choose not to, just let me know what you want rolled.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, I would prefer if the DM rolls for me so we (we, as in me. ) can skip the Invisible Castle linking thing. But I would do it if you prefer that method. 

As for my current actions, I would like for you to help me roll for a stealthy approach (I'm in heavy armor so that is a disadvantage on that.) and also a perception roll, as Ashurn is keeping an eye out actively for any unusual activities as he moves towards the right side of the house.

I have +0 modifier for DEX and not skilled in hiding and wearing heavy armor...
Also, I have a +0 on WIS modifier and also, not really very perceptive(not skilled in Perception either)...

So go ahead and roll, hoping I will not fail too badly.


----------



## Neikron (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't mind having DM roll either. In cases where it's something social, I think it's best not to see a roll. But things I could measure, like physical things, I wouldn't mind rolling from time to time. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm ok with the DM rolling, I'd have disadvantage on this stealth roll and that looks to be a pain in the *** on invisible castle.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep, it's all good. I'm wanting to be as flexible as possible as to who rolls what. If you want to roll, go for it. If you want me to (or think I should), let me know in a spoiler or something and I will. Chances are, when I roll, I'll narrate the results and then show rolls in a SBLOCK for those that are interested.
 BTW, it's combat time!
Also, I'm trying a different tactic with the map, let me know if this works better or worse than the last try.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 25, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Yep, it's all good. I'm wanting to be as flexible as possible as to who rolls what. If you want to roll, go for it. If you want me to (or think I should), let me know in a spoiler or something and I will. Chances are, when I roll, I'll narrate the results and then show rolls in a SBLOCK for those that are interested.
> BTW, it's combat time!
> Also, I'm trying a different tactic with the map, let me know if this works better or worse than the last try.




OMG, how did we miss them when they are all out in the open?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

For what it's worth, all but one of them were in the house. But there was a sentry on the roof that spotted you and alerted the ones in the house.
It would have been virtually impossible for you to sneak up on them unless the sentry missed you guys and, with their perception checks, that wasn't going to last long.
:/


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 25, 2014)

mips42 said:


> For what it's worth, all but one of them were in the house. But there was a sentry on the roof that spotted you and alerted the ones in the house.
> It would have been virtually impossible for you to sneak up on them unless the sentry missed you guys and, with their perception checks, that wasn't going to last long.
> :/




Hey, no worries.

Just that, from the map and the placement of the mobs, they are right out in the middle of nowhere it seems. So I was wondering why we didn't see them coming. Haha. And I have no doubt I will be seen. I mean, I'm a guy trying to sneak in a chain mail and a greatsword. Not very subtle.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey! I've just posted IC. Combat! woo!

I'm fine with the dm doing the rolls, or us doing our own (as I did there). Linking to Invisible Castle is really pretty straightforward:

you go here: <http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/>

enter your character name and the roll you want, and then hit return. The roll comes up, and you can cut-and-paste the URL into a post here (or link it using the "link" button, up there in the second row, to the right of the little envelope). It's about a minute's work per roll. 

You can roll both to-hit and damage at the same time by separating the rolls with a semicolon but not a space, e.g.: 1d20+5;1d6+3 and then post both results (in this sample: to hit 16, 6 damage if a hit)

For Advantage, you can do the same thing, separating the same roll with a semicolon ("1d20+1;1d20+1"), and just declare the result, thus: 1d20+1 (adv) =15, or (same roll) 1d20+1 (dis) = 4. 

(you can do the same thing by just asking for two rolls  (like this), and there are other ways around it, but for simplicity, that's really the only technique you need, if people want to roll themselves. 

(you can also see the urls list three successive numbers, showing the order I made the rolls, and also that no one else is playing games right now!)

Hope this helps!

(For those concerned about cheating, it's really easy to catch people who roll multiple times (there are stable urls that increase numerically, and so you can see all the previous rolls, and also the time of the roll; suspicious rolls are really obvious. )


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 25, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hey! I've just posted IC. Combat! woo!
> 
> I'm fine with the dm doing the rolls, or us doing our own (as I did there). Linking to Invisible Castle is really pretty straightforward:
> 
> ...




Oh I do understand how to us IC. I used it back when I was playing Living 4E.

I prefer letting the GM roll for me is because there would be one less thing for the GM to keep track off, they wouldn't have to need to follow the link to see the result nor have to check the rolling history to see if I have been naughty or not. 

Plus, I'm lazy.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lester, your turn.
So, new map process better, worse or about the same?


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kaodi, great descriptions, love it! Poor Lester, though.

Bree, you're up!


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2014)

And Ashurn brings up the rear. Thus far there's been a lot of missing on both sides.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Round 2*

Penton, you're up.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 27, 2014)

[MENTION=82463]PierceSG[/MENTION], Ashurn is up again...


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 28, 2014)

mips42 said:


> @_*PierceSG*_, Ashurn is up again...



 [MENTION=6746242]mips42[/MENTION], isn't Bree before me? I do believe I'm last in terms of initiative.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 28, 2014)

You are correct, sir. My apologies.  I would have sworn... Oh well. To err is human and all that.
 [MENTION=901]Dream[/MENTION]66 Bree is up again.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 28, 2014)

mips42 said:


> You are correct, sir. My apologies.  I would have sworn... Oh well. To err is human and all that.
> @_*Dream*_66 Bree is up again.




Haha, small matter. I would not mind going before Bree but I would prefer to see what happens before I make any decision.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 31, 2014)

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], it is Heron's turn.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not that I really expect anyone other than me to care, I've begun writing this up as an actual adventure and, at some point, may upload it for public use.
 Thanks to all of you for effectively being play-testers and helping me create it.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 1, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Not that I really expect anyone other than me to care, I've begun writing this up as an actual adventure and, at some point, may upload it for public use.
> Thanks to all of you for effectively being play-testers and helping me create it.




Nice. Thanks for letting me test it. 
 @​ Heron: Stop doing a slow roast and just BBQ the lizard!


----------



## mips42 (Sep 1, 2014)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], it is lesters' turn.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 3, 2014)

[MENTION=901]Dream[/MENTION]66


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm...It is Bree's turn now, right?


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, I'm about ready to npc her...


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry, been really busy this week.  Crazy things going on.   Thank you for NPCing here.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

No worries, life happens. And, at the end of the day, this is a game.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 7, 2014)

OOC: I am unable to determine whose turn it is in the initiative, or whether there are visible kobolds remaining standing.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 7, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC: I am unable to determine whose turn it is in the initiative, or whether there are visible kobolds remaining standing.




IIRC, the initiative sequence goes like this;
Penton
Heron
Kobolds and Lizardman
Lester
Bree
Ashurn

I might have also mistakenly swapped Heron and Lester around, so there you have it.

And I do believe the lizardman is now unconscious, with three dead kobolds? So there might be 2 archers and 1 shaman/mage kobold left if I am not mistaken.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC: I am unable to determine whose turn it  is in the initiative, or whether there are visible kobolds remaining  standing.





PierceSG said:


> IIRC, the initiative sequence goes like this;
> Penton
> Heron
> Kobolds and Lizardman
> ...




You are entirely correct. The one kobold that attemptea spell is next to where the Lizarkin just fell and the two archers are behind it. [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]


----------



## mips42 (Sep 8, 2014)

I realized tonight, after plating in my Roll20 game that I'd misread the Kobold racial feature and, therefore, they were a lot easier than they really should have been. Oh well. Now I know...


----------



## mips42 (Sep 16, 2014)

Shoulda done this earlier: all get 50xp for the fight with the Kobolds and lizardkin.
I know, at least here in the U.S., school has started again but, just to check, all y'all still with me?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 16, 2014)

yup.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 16, 2014)

Still here. Ashurn isn't really suited to do much right now so I'm having him just standing around on a look out while the rest search the house.


----------



## Neikron (Sep 18, 2014)

Still here. Penton is at a loss for words, and he is just following silently.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 18, 2014)

Yip, yip.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have this weird idea that would effect the game, and one character in particular, in a very non-RAW way, so I wanted to run it by you guys. (yes, I know, my game I can do what I want but...)
 Here goes: Peasea is a ordinary barn cat and will never be anything but that. However, I was pondering allowing Peasea to be sort-of an arcane focus for Lester. Not that Lester could forgo components or anything like that but more like Peasea could be Lesters 'service animal' and would, therefore, allow him to concentrate and be better at arcana. Mechanically I was thinking once per short rest or long rest Lester could get a +1 on a particular spell (to-hit or damage, called before the roll).

 I would like to hear your thoughts and, as this would effect Lester in particular, Kaodi has final say.

thanks


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2014)

It's just the same as if it were a magic item that did the same thing, only this is more flavourful. I say go for it. (And if Lester doesn't want the cat, then that's his choice!


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2014)

I would not mind. Lester could probably use something to occupy his attention, maybe ground him a bit more, and the small bonus to rolls cannot hurt with his stat line.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay, then. Peasea will be a Minor Familiar with the bonus previously described.
 He cannot attack for you and, as he is a cat, you can't really command him, either. However, you might be able to teach him minor tricks (fetch, etc).
 Hooray for flavor!


----------



## mips42 (Oct 3, 2014)

okay, peeps, what's going on? 
 There's lots still in the adventure if you want it:
 You could continue searching the farm.
 You could try to follow the Kobolds.
 You could deliver your wagon to Crown Point.
 You could do something else.
 Are we done already? Don't care anymore? not sure what to do or what?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 3, 2014)

Hmmm. We've been at this particular farm for more than a month of real time now, and we've been searching since Sept 8. 

We've searched the house and the barn/animal pens and have been told that there is no noise of animals, and that the house is deserted. If there's something here for us to find, I simply do not know what we should be doing to get that information from you. 

Since the kobolds "disappeared into the night" (IC 155) before that searching, following them in the dark seems foolish. Were we supposed to chase them down? 

Some in the party kept an enemy alive and attempted to extract information, again without success. 

It's been dead end after dead end, and I am surprised that you are suggesting we keep searching at this point. What started as stops along the way have dragged us into a situation where there has been no reason for these stops. We as players should have said no to the favour of calling on the farms: our characters trying to be nice has drawn out the game for no narrative advance -- either a deserted farm, or us being driven off by people we were trying to help. 

The prisoner is dead, and some people are sitting in the cart waiting to go. That's what I think is going on.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hmmm. We've been at this particular farm for more than a month of real time now, and we've been searching since Sept 8.
> 
> We've searched the house and the barn/animal pens and have been told that there is no noise of animals, and that the house is deserted. If there's something here for us to find, I simply do not know what we should be doing to get that information from you.



 Not say you SHOULD search more, only that you could. It's up to you guys if you want to or not. (BTW using 'guys' as a generic, not assuming gender)



Kobold Stew said:


> Since the kobolds "disappeared into the night" (IC 155) before that searching, following them in the dark seems foolish. Were we supposed to chase them down?



 Again, it's an option. You could camp overnight at the house and attempt it in the morning if you so choose.


Kobold Stew said:


> Some in the party kept an enemy alive and attempted to extract information, again without success.



 Fair enough, that could have been handled differently.


Kobold Stew said:


> It's been dead end after dead end, and I am surprised that you are suggesting we keep searching at this point. What started as stops along the way have dragged us into a situation where there has been no reason for these stops. We as players should have said no to the favour of calling on the farms: our characters trying to be nice has drawn out the game for no narrative advance -- either a deserted farm, or us being driven off by people we were trying to help.
> 
> The prisoner is dead, and some people are sitting in the cart waiting to go. That's what I think is going on.



 Again, fair points. I will say this about this: I said before we started that the plot points would not be handed to you, that I would try my best to not put you on rails and let you do what you chose to do. I still stand by that.
 It's a open/sandboxy adventure. If you want to chase the kobolds, go for it. If you want to search the grounds of the farm more, go for it. If you want to move on with the adventure, that's fine.
 If you'd like some more direction ( not flaming arrow/neon sign directions ), I can do that as well.
 I guess what I'm saying is that the players have a lot of say in this type of adventure, but if they don't say, things stagnate and I'd rather not do that if I can help it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for this, mips42. PbP is a gruelling format: and it can be burdensomely slow. In two months we've had one combat, in which the enemy fled, and several social encounters. 

The reward-feedback of D&D depends on gaining competence (xp, levelling) and that's part of the way the system engineers player interest. What we've done would take less than a single evening if we were all face-to-face, but we've been playing for most of 2 months, with part of one combat under our belts, at a point when our characters are at their most vulnerable. How much xp do we have? At this rate when will we level? 

This is part of the difficulties of php (as I talked about briefly in OOC 27); sandbox play is fine, but if there are specific details you want us to ferret out, that will slow things down. And a slower game leads to greater attrition of players. It's why I think PbP games should start at what the ref thinks is the "sweet spot" for adventuring -- whether it's level 3 or 5  or whatever. Because the odds are that even a well-run, well-thought-out game won't get beyond that. 

I think we do need you to push us more. (I'm speaking only for myself here). I post and it's sometimes several days before the post is answered: call for rolls; let us go to the dice more (if the results might be meaningful). 

But of course it's difficult, because you want to leave space for the players as well. But I think most of us are still here, and want to play -- we'll follow your lead!


----------



## mips42 (Oct 15, 2014)

Due to extenuating life circumstances, I no longer have reliable, regular access to the internet. It sucks, but there you are. I would like to attempt to continue the game, if possible but need to make sure you all know what is going on so you can vote yea or no. What say you all?


----------



## Neikron (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm fine to keep going.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 2, 2014)

[mention=13744]Drea66[/mention] you still with us?


----------



## mips42 (Nov 9, 2014)

Over a week with no replies=I give. Should you want to use these characters again, feel free to level up to 2nd.

Things you could have learned/done but didn't (in no particular order):
The kobolds and lizardmen had a cave base to the north of the farmhouse.
Alain Silverthorne had made a deal with the Goblins to take over Crown point (He'd been wanting control for years).
The original townmaster was imprisoned under the warehouse that you'd just entered.
The youth mob was after your food as Alain was only giving out food to those who supported him.
The weapons mentioned were being brought in on a ship that would have arrived in a day or so.
Alain was the black sparrow.
Lester's master was poisoned by a member of the wizards court in a quest for power.
There was no answer to Lesters' question (EG: the sound of one hand clapping or number of angels on the head of a pin)
After casting fire down on the youth mob, Alain would have offered to bring you into his 'trusted circle' and revealed a lot of the above.
The goblins had found an abandoned keep that they were using as a base not far to the south of Crown Point.

Thanks for playing, sorry it didn't work out. Be well.


----------

